# my squat vid (help)



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people i have recorded my squats from todays session, i was doing 5x5, 130kg. but nt sure if i should drop the weight and get deeper. however i fel like i was going as deep as i could, before my hips felt soooo tight.











not sure how to add the vid hear so this is the link thanks


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

I don't know if this is something you should correct (though I would if it was me), but from what I can see you seem to be pushing the left side up quicker than the right.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

interesting as when i face the mirror it was my left side that cae up quicker, guessing tightness on my left side if right and right if left up quicker. as i have a no injuries.

thanks


----------



## stevens (Feb 1, 2010)

depth looks ok to me.


----------



## croney (Jun 8, 2009)

i think its jsut the angle of the video aswell that makes it look as if the left is coming up quicker.. but depth looks fine mate


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks for the opinions lads, just never seen myself squat before so when i watch the vid feels like im deeper than it looks lol


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm no expert on squats and I myself cannot stand to go too deep, but they were partials matey. You look solid enough so I wouldn't lower the weight. Two things you can try, firstly, you've got the weight too high on your shoulders secondly, try a wider stance as you're falling forward due to being quite long legged.

You seem to be using your back too much in the movement, which lowering the weights down your back a touch will fix, the falling forward part too will be cured. You need to sit into the squat, at the moment you are bending. The wider stance will help with these issues to. Get someone to spot you, and you'll know when you are deep enough as the sick feeling starts in your stomach when you've gone deep!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

reps mate thanks for the advice.i try to keep a close stance to hit my quas more , will the quads still get hit hard from the wider stance? thansk


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Bar is a wee bit high, plus first move in a squat for me as a tallish (six four) bloke is me **** is going down as if I'm about to sit down.

The initial drive is good, but just try and be as fluid as possible and work on stretching out the hip, lower back area after your warmed up, as you increase the weights on the bar you'll be glad you have increased flexability.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate cheers rep'd, i tink i will have to stretch soulders as well, a the bar pos is due to my shoulder being tight from the workout before


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> reps mate thanks for the advice.i try to keep a close stance to hit my quas more , will the quads still get hit hard from the wider stance? thansk


Puzzling me really as what muscles do you think you'll be working widening the stance slightly? We aren't talking sumo stance, just enough to allow controlled depth. Worry about hitting the different angles when you 've got big enough quads that it'll make a difference! I haven't, I squat 200 and see/feel no need to start isolating the groups yet. I'll finish off by doing a heavy set the depth you did them, to get used to holding the weight but I don't count them as working set. If that bothered about hitting quads in isolation, do front squats/ hack squats instead/ as well as.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Best piece of advice someone gave me was to think of your stance as creating a "pocket" for your hips and **** to fit into.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

BillC said:


> Puzzling me really as what muscles do you think you'll be working widening the stance slightly? We aren't talking sumo stance, just enough to allow controlled depth. Worry about hitting the different angles when you 've got big enough quads that it'll make a difference! I haven't, I squat 200 and see/feel no need to start isolating the groups yet. I'll finish off by doing a heavy set the depth you did them, to get used to holding the weight but I don't count them as working set. If that bothered about hitting quads in isolation, do front squats/ hack squats instead/ as well as.


wider i go the more my adducters get a hammering, i agree with hitting them from different angles.


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

I like to go a lot deeper, but it's a personal thing I guess. Find it puts less stress on the knee's.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my legs are always poped after but i do leg press straight after squats then leg curl and ext


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

one last question lads, wat is a ecent number for squat? 2x your weight something like that? not meaning for power lifters, just to be seen as a good lift


----------



## strangey (Jun 4, 2009)

stevens said:


> depth looks ok to me.


were you watching a different clip?lol

depth is every thing when squatting.

i did notice you elbows were pointing back. if you force the to point down it makes you stick your ass out more while staying balanced. it feels un-natural for a while but once you get used to it your number will fly up


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

try to go down to 90 degrees; when down lift up from the hips not the arms


----------



## tribalegs (Nov 9, 2008)

work on your flexibility and when squating try and push through your heels instead of toes/ balls of feet, this should help you keep your back a bit straighter. i prefer to squat that bit lower til my hips and knees are in line again everyones different.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

warren, what times do you train?

if im about (im one of the powerlifters that trains in that gym) then give me a shout. ill see if i can help you out.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, i train legs on thursdays. about lunch time. yeah i een on some of your other posts you train there. would appriciate help if we happen to e in on the same time thanks


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Riptoe is a great squat instructor.

Warren no offense mate those were half squats at best. Lower the weight and go deeper.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I would personally go deeper, and lower the weight. I believe you should be going as deep as your body allows. Theres no reason not to.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Deffo not low enough mate, some good advice in posts ie bar too high, widen stance, push with heels and thrust hips.

I'd listen to it mate

ps If you seriously want to improve your squatting I'd go out of my way to train legs when

mike was there


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate, i train legs on thursdays. about lunch time. yeah i een on some of your other posts you train there. would appriciate help if we happen to e in on the same time thanks


I work full time so thats a no go unfortunately.

Doesnt have to be a leg day. you wont be using any weight really anyway. ill just see if i can figure out whats pulling you forward, and you are going onto your toes. and get you in the right groove.

i train mon/wed/friday about 5-7pm, if you can get in then then gimmie a shout mate. and sundays early on, between 9-10am


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Olympic squat shoes are a godsend if your serious about squatting.

The raised heal allows you to go deeper with a more natural feel.

Not cheep but worth the money IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Aftershock said:


> Olympic squat shoes are a godsend if your serious about squatting.
> 
> The raised heal allows you to go deeper with a more natural feel.
> 
> Not cheep but worth the money IMO.


x2

keep an eye on ebay, i picked up a pair for a tenna!

On another note.

Do you ever do front squats? if not, try them. just try the movement. rack the bar on your shoulders and squat. You should be able to get alot lower.


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

You should be doing it on the fllor not the walls but technique looks ok ADD WEIGHT !!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> I work full time so thats a no go unfortunately.
> 
> Doesnt have to be a leg day. you wont be using any weight really anyway. ill just see if i can figure out whats pulling you forward, and you are going onto your toes. and get you in the right groove.
> 
> i train mon/wed/friday about 5-7pm, if you can get in then then gimmie a shout mate. and sundays early on, between 9-10am


i will try get down one night soon when you are in, should i just ask for mike?



Aftershock said:


> Riptoe is a great squat instructor.
> 
> Warren no offense mate those were half squats at best. Lower the weight and go deeper.


no offence at all mate, all taken in, i will widen stance and lower the bar on my back this week. i will also drop the weight, and recocord it again and post it up.

thanks very much for the advice, i hope it improoves quickly, my legs still take a hammering from the rest of the workout but im sure i will gain all over when te squat weight goes up too.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Sit back more like you are sitting onto a seat.

Your knees are coming forward too much and your low back is going forward too much.

To practice get a bench and do box squats.


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

pause in between reps fella, you almost seemed rushed, do a rep pause, a nice deep breath and get your core solid, i found this gets me solid and keeps the bar solid which allows me to me strong throu out my rep, i dunno if anyone has said it yet, but i also found head angle helped a bunch too


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks people, i have just recorded myself in my back room ( excuse the mess its my dogs area lol ). i have found even with no weight i cannot get deep, i stop at my lowest point towards the end of te vid an that is my lowest. i have used a wider stance on the vid and have toes pointe at 10-2.










 in case it dosnt emmbed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats the problem mate tho that is the very lowest i can go lol


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I haven't read the other comments, but they're not the worst squats I've seen.

Stick your chest out and always ensure your knees aren't going over your shins.

And the first video, IMO, weren't deep enough.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i just dont get why i cant get below parallel


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Terrible depth mate, you were only halfway down on most reps, also try and keep your knees back more and don't let them move forward as much, make sure your knees go out over your toes as well rather than going inside or outside which is bad for the knee joint.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

In the video with no weight the depth much better, just make sure you don't go so heavy that you don't make parallel or just above in future, work the whole leg instead of just parts.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


>


Drive up from the @ss (lift up from the butt)


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

gotta agree with the depth not deep enough


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks lads, from what i see people can get lower WITH weigh than i can without, i literally just cant get below parralell


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

im going to start stretching on non leg days befre i go to bed and try get some flexability in my hams and hip flexors, opinions if this will help?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Ignore


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

That last vid is fine, nothing really wrong with them. could do with a tweek but nothing much. Your knees are still coming forward and your sitting down, not back like you should be. but thats easy sorted.

you dont *need *to go lower than parallel. doing what you did in that vid is a hundred times better for you than the first vid you posted. Too much weight, drop it, learn to squat to depth with a bar on your back and work up. wont take more than a couple of weeks.

O, and if you come down, just look for me. im the 6'3"tall 20stone lad with dark hair. theres only one of me.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

warren_1987 said:


> thanks lads, from what i see people can get lower WITH weigh than i can without, i literally just cant get below parralell


You will get lower with weight on your back mate thats a given, but the depth in the second vid was much improved.

Bump the box squat idea, it will teach you to sit back into the squat and theres no arguing about depth when you have to put your ar$e on a box each rep, just don't bounce off the box.

Forget about what weight your using for now, that's just a means to an end, perfect the form and then slowely add weight you will be back up to your previous weights pretty soon and with bigger legs to boot.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks everyone for the input, i will start puttin a box or bench under me but what size does anyone recomend. im 5'11'' if that makes any difference. i was practasing all last night to get my form right andsometimes felt pain in my hips when going the lowest i coul go.

i will def try get in when you are there mike thanks, if youre in and i dont spot you , i train with my gf she has oe side of er hair ink and i have a tribal all over one arm lol cheers


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Lower than you think, probably 12 to 14" but you can start a bit higher and then lower it session by session as your flexibility increases.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, i tried oing it on a 11" box last night with no weight and was a good 4-5'' off it , i will work on hamstring flexability and quads too. i will defo record my squat session tomorrow and post it up , with the advice taken on board.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so was leg day today and i tried to take onboard every bit of advice i could.some sticking points were the bar on my back, holding it any lower than i have on the vid had my wrists in so much pain, when i spread my hands out to allow shoulders to drop the bar lower i couldnt hold it there and was sooo off balance. but here is what i managed please tell me what you think,

i have a wider stance and hgave dropped the weight to 100kg weight was easy enough and im sure it will shoot up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

link as it wont embed


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

any better this time?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

getting there. certainly 100x better than the first vid!

Hows your ham/lowerback flexibility? can you touch your toes?

Dont worry about getting the bar lower, if you need to use a hig bar then use a high bar position. nothing wrong with it for BB. you have to work to get a low bar rack with a narrow grip. lots of shoulder/chest flexibility work.

I think id have you squatting with a narrower stance to be honest. the wider you go the harder it is to get lower in my experience.

You in the gym today? i might be able to come in for a bit.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate sorry just got this message. i have been this morning, i will defo try and get in when you are in soon, just busy with trying to settle into a new buisness venture lol.

with the wider stance i feel the ache alot more on my adducters and slightly on my glutes , rather than my quads and hams.

my flexabillity is just awefull, we did the felxability testing as part of our pt course and i was terrible. if i stand with straight legs and try touch my toes i can get within 3-4'' at best of my toes.


----------

